# Rudy



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

It's happening! 

Royce deal makes more sense. Now, where is Don headed???


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Maybe he stays a little longer? 🤷‍♂️ (No fun going to the Knicks when they just signed the playoff nemesis that made him look bad?)

I have to hand it to dealin Danny, he got a decent haul for Rudy. A number 1 is a decent return but I was kinda sad to see Royce go.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I don't know why anyone is excited. Vegas gets it. Championship odds went down for Utah, and up for Minnesota.
Utah is rebuilding.

maybe Don will be next? Fine with me. Blow it up.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

I doubt Patrick Beverly stays- that's another trade. There's still more pieces to go for sure. Wolves just got better. By. A. Lot.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

PBH said:


> I don't know why anyone is excited. Vegas gets it. Championship odds went down for Utah, and up for Minnesota.
> Utah is rebuilding.
> maybe Don will be next? Fine with me. Blow it up.


I don't know that excited is the word. I'm somewhat sad to see the National Monument and Royce leave. However, if we are going to blow it up, its nice to get decent salvage prices. 



caddis8 said:


> I doubt Patrick Beverly stays- that's another trade. There's still more pieces to go for sure. Wolves just got better. By. A. Lot.


Yep, especially if Don is moving. Or maybe a buyout.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Rudy was going to get traded. That was a foregone conclusion. So I ask PBH, with that knowledge, would you have preferred the Jazz get less assets in return?

It’s okay to be disappointed that Rudy was traded yet still excited that Ainge pulled off a trade that many around the NBA are saying “That is what I would have expected Durant to get traded for.” I think that’s worth being excited about. Of course, I could be a Debbie Downer and wish they got less, but then I’d be wrong too!

There are five 1st round picks in the coffers now they got in the last 24 hours. I expect some of them or all of them to be used in at least one, but probably two more trades. I’m pumping the brakes on the “blow it up rebuild” talk. I don’t see Ryan Smith being okay with a 5-7 year plan to become successful again. I have no clue if Mitchell is a part of their plan going forward or not.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Of course I didn't want the Jazz to get less. I just wish it would have been Donovan instead of Gobert. But I get it.




Vanilla said:


> I’m pumping the brakes on the “blow it up rebuild” talk. I don’t see Ryan Smith being okay with a 5-7 year plan to become successful again.


He might not have much choice.

Snyder saw it coming. Snyder obviously did not want to have the last year of his contract be a year that risked a losing season because he knew Gobert was gone. And Mitchell might be. Snyder wanted no part of coaching the Jazz without Gobert. Gobert made Snyder valuable - enough so that he was willing to step down and walk away for at least 1 year.

Will it take 5-7 years? I'm sure, like you said, Smith is not OK with a time frame that long, and is hoping to rebuild quickly. Maybe with Donovan as the centerpiece -- maybe without. Maybe Patrick Beverly will be our franchise player. 

I guess we need to find someone new to name something after.

#PBToughUSCF


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)




----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

What are they going to do with all these players ??
Not to mention the picks.........

Will be an interesting pre season 😉


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

2full said:


> What are they going to do with all these players ??
> Not to mention the picks.........
> 
> Will be an interesting pre season 😉


🤷‍♂️

I guess we trust Danny and the process?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Can you rebuild a franchise with this?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Assuming Dealin Danny can't trade him for an unprotected #1, what verbal spaghetti can we expect from Bolerjack this year? Tankability? Bricktime? 

Do the Jazz fans get free chick-fil-a when a Jazz player misses 2 free throws in the 4th quarter?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Catherder said:


> Assuming Dealin Danny can't trade him for an unprotected #1, what verbal spaghetti can we expect from Bolerjack this year? Tankability? Bricktime?


I wouldn’t be able to tell ya, since I can’t watch them play 95% of the time this year.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Vanilla said:


> I wouldn’t be able to tell ya, since I can’t watch them play 95% of the time this year.


Same here. It's hard to get real interested when you can't watch the games.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> I wouldn’t be able to tell ya, since I can’t watch them play 95% of the time this year.



Probably not a big deal this season, although the draft lottery in May could be much watch TV.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm hoping Dealin' Danny will trade Bolerjack!



One has to wonder: who's going to watch the jazz this year?

Die-hards are losing interest with all the changes. And it's not just player changes. It's the ownership direction, color schemes, political agendas (ie: jazz dancers with facial hair???), TV deals, etc....

Casual fans have lost their "star" -- who will they want to watch on this team? Will they even have the right TV package to see them? What draw is there for the casual fan? Oh, wait -- the casual fan doesn't attend games for the game, but rather the concert and party going on during the game. I forgot...

New fans? Nope -- no chance of gaining new fans this year.

This is the beginning of the end.


I might actually start tying some flies again.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

PBH said:


> I might actually start tying some flies again.



Can you tie me up some dark olive glitter leeches (yellow glitter)? Can't find what I want anywhere for sale.

Or maybe I can learn how to do it myself, since I'm not watching the Jazz much either?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I won’t “watch” the Jazz this year because of their insanely stupid TV and streaming deal.

But I’ll be following along closely, as will you. And same with basically any other basketball fan in this state.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> I won’t “watch” the Jazz this year because of their insanely stupid TV and streaming deal.


For as smart of a guy we all keep claiming Ryan Smith to be, he's got this portion of the business really off track.



Vanilla said:


> But I’ll be following along closely, as will you. And same with basically any other basketball fan in this state.


It will be interesting to see what I follow more closely:
Utah Jazz have an advantage here, just because local media will be pushing it in front of me.
vs.
Minnesota Timberwolves - because i am genuinely intrigued to see how their season unfolds with Gobert.
vs.
Cleveland -- because I think they are grossly over-rated, and will soon find out that Donovan can't carry a team.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

PBH said:


> For as smart of a guy we all keep claiming Ryan Smith to be, he's got this portion of the business really off track.


It would be ill-advised to blame Ryan Smith for broadcasting contracts that were signed long before either of us even knew this guy existed. What happens next, however, is squarely on his shoulders.

And I'm not a Ryan Smith apologist, just so we are clear. I have never claimed he was smart, at least that I remember. In fact, I don't think he has earned much credibility or benefit of the doubt at all , IMO. His "rebranding" was idiotic and an unmitigated disaster. The uniforms the Jazz will be wearing this season are hideous! That blew up in his face big time. We'll see if the Danny Ainge experience does as well. We need to wait 5 years before we can gauge that. Bookmark this thread! 🤣 

Even 5 years might be too soon to evaluate it. Any Jazz fan thinking this has the possibility of being a quick rebuild is in for a wild and disappointing surprise. And that alone might make this experiment with Ainge a failure.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

hmmm...


Ryan Smith, in December of 2020: "We have younger fans, or digital first fans, or fans who just want to sit in their lazy boy and watch. And you know what? All of those are perfect. We want all the fans. I do believe that we can do better, not just one size fits all. 
...
We probably didn't have this opportunity, or problem, however you want to look at it, five to 10 years ago. ... But I'm excited for that challenge. And this is right in our wheelhouse."



and yet, here we are in 2022, nearing 2023, without a legitimate streaming service, unless you count FUBOtv. Fubo is very similar to FUBAR.


But we have male jazz dancers. So at least we've woken. or waked. Or whatever you want to call it. So that's progress.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I don’t know what he said or when, but you realize we are in the last year of a very long, outdated, and bad TV broadcasting contract, right?

What is happening this coming year has nothing to do with new management. It’s the result of the deal the Jazz (not owned by Ryan Smith in 2009) signed well over a decade ago.

I am hopeful the next deal doesn’t suck as bad as this one does right now. But if it does, I’ll criticize the people responsible for it.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I read on ESPN today that there are some sports writers that are expecting the Jazz to turn it around quicker than expected with who and what they have gotten for 2 players.

But then I didn't stay in a Holiday Express last night either.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

The only chance of that is drafting two home runs in 2023, and having them quickly be stars. Possible? I guess. Probable? Heck no!

The rest of the picks are spread out in 2025, 2027, and 2029. Very, very rarely does anyone draft a guy that is a star as a rookie. There aren’t many LeBron Jameses in history, let alone in each draft. Even if 2025 is a hit, you’re talking about 2027 or 2028 before you’re really seeing the fruits of it.

That is a long ways off. Just get your patient pants on.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I have always liked Zach Lowes columns. What he had to say about the new unis, the team and the announcers was spot on. 









Lowe's annual League Pass Rankings! Teams 30-11 in watchability and fun (sorry, Jazz fans)


The results are in! From comedic value to superstar highlights to awesome new uniforms, we break down teams 30 to 11 in our 11th edition of League Pass Rankings.




www.espn.com





Not even thinking of the NBA much at this point in time. That may persist into the season. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Spitting truth on those horrendous jerseys!

Will someone send that to Mr Diehard Jazz fan Ryan Smith?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Zach Lowe said:


> The new uniforms are a crime against NBA art...
> ...The black and yellow ones are high school gym class-level. Why is a team with such a rich color palette going all-in on black? The white ones are passable only because the Jazz note -- _a perfect piece of sports art_ -- is front and center, but they've even sullied that by removing the blue, yellow and green in the note head in favor of (yup) black.





Ryan Smith said:


> Purple is who we are… It’s here to stay.


hmmm..... 

Remember when Dwayne Wade's mom didn't know what the Jazz colors were? And Smith then decided to change our color scheme to black & white. Then added yellow. Then claimed to include purple.

two years in under Smith, and we're at the bottom of the barrel.



Meanwhile, in Minnesota:


Brian Windhorst said:


> ... their [Timberwolves] massive offseason swing wasn't just a home run, but a grand slam. They believe Gobert isn't just a championship-level acquisition but that he provides an injection of rocket fuel to the rest of their team, particularly their other star players.



I couldn't find any articles anywhere saying the same things about Mitchell in Cleveland.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

PBH said:


> hmmm.....
> 
> Remember when Dwayne Wade's mom didn't know what the Jazz colors were? And Smith then decided to change our color scheme to black & white. Then added yellow. Then claimed to include purple.
> 
> ...



Sounds like you would be a firm "NO" on naming the new National Park the Ryan Smith or Smith/Ainge GSENM. I guess I wouldn't be overly enthused with that either. 

We are left hoping for a possible Victor Wembanyama NP. Considering all the crazy conspiracy theories that are actually believed out there (and here), I have the greatest difficulty accepting that the NBA will permit a generational talent like that to end up here. Hope I'm wrong. 

I am mildly intrigued to see if Blunderjack uses the word "tankability" in a broadcast this season. He is just dumb enough that it might slip out.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

There is zero chance the Jazz get the #1 pick in the draft. Put that in stone.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Take note: Jazz may have lost hashtag to Apple


The Utah Jazz's long-used hashtag -- #TakeNote -- was used by Apple CEO Tim Cook in a tweet on Tuesday, accompanied by an Apple logo emoji.




www.espn.com





I think dealin' Danny traded the hashtag for new Iphones 17, 18, and 19 as they come out and a phone swap with his current flipphone.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Looks like the Jazz have a few kinks to work out with this tanking thing. I'm sure they will eventually figure it out. 

They did compete hard in their first game.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

They even suck at sucking!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

If the goal was really to tank - they should have made a few more trades. Still can.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Not sure how long it can be sustained, but the Jazz are really making a hash of this tanking thing. 

Wembanyama is slipping away quickly.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Forget the tank. Let’s see if this group can actually get out of the 1st round of the playoffs!


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

If the Jazz finish with the worst overall record, then they only have a 14% chance to get Wembanyama. 

The NBA lottery is designed to prevent tanking, so you might as well win. 

Creating a winning culture > creating a losing culture


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I hope that the Artemis 1 "tanking" is in the same class as the Utah Jazz tanking.










It would sure be nice to see this thing fly tonight. 1am Eastern. I'll be watching.


----------

